# When to stop worrying and enjoy the car



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello all,

As stated in other posts I have just bought a brand new 308 in Nera Black and I love it; really impressed with the car.

However, being black most marks and dirt show up really easily and sometimes I wonder whether I should've gone for silver instead, although deep down I fell in love with the black the minute I saw it.

I have quite an obsessive personality which has caused more problems than I care to admit ("I'll just sort that mark out, even though I promised the wife we'd go out", etc). I would love to have the car immaculate always but that would mean wrapping it in bubble wrap and never using it.

Even as a new car it has come from the dealers with a few marks and I don't currently own a DA so all my polishing etc is currently done by hand. In some ways, I'm scared of buying a DA because I know that will only feed my obsession.

My question is for those with quite obsessive personalities, how do you cope with knowing when to just stop, accepting that the car isn't 110% perfect (although most joe blogs on the street would say it is) and just enjoy using it and spending time doing other things as well?

I love having the car clean and I would love it if it stayed that way, but I am really struggling to not get super obsessed with it and I'm worried that this will only get worse making it practically unbearable when I do get more marks, stone chips etc accumulating.

Your feedback is much appreciated, and I know that on this site everyone loves spending time cleaning and detailing their pride and joy but I would just like some advice on how to tackle my 'obsessions' :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My advice is just enjoy your car, cars are built to be driven, look after it using good wash techniquies and give it a good polish as and when its needed. What I do is every three years or so or for as long as I have a car I get any road rash or dings repaired and resprayed and carry on. The fact that your car is new will make it easyer for you to keep on top of it.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

You need to set yourself limits. Have a good idea in your mind what you want your car to look like, if it your daily car it's never going to be 110% and for me personally I don't want my car to be perfect why because you will only be more annoyed when it gets scratched, marked, stone chip etc because you obsession will grow and grow to the point you won't want to drive it, it's about been realistic. Enjoy your car drive it and look after it but don't let it take over. 

My car is a 59 plate recently done full paint correction, but there are some deeper scrathes that remain, few stone chips, two tiny dents and three goes at covering scratches by previous owner. Already said I don't want it to be perfect because been a daily car it's unrealstic and going to need a lot of managing to keep 110% the more perfect it is the more likely some will damage it unfortuanltely it's the world we live in and if it is perfect you only get more annoyed when damage happens. For a car coming upto 6years old the general condition of the paint work is better than most brand new cars and am happy with that.

Prep and protect you car right and it will be easier to maintain


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

In the nicest way possible, if your that anal about it you really shouldn't of got a black car lol 

My first used to drive me nuts, said I'd never have another.....saw a shiny black car I couldn't resist and instantly regretted it 

Just try and drive it and not let tiny things bug you. Get a good protection on there so that quick washes are very quick nd give good results, that will help you cope


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Enjoy the car buddy .... try to look after the best you can - it will always have marks on it unless you wrap it in cotton wool and stick it in a garage - foremost a car is to be driven


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

get some show glaze and once in a while just "hide" some problematic parts


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

id sell it......kill the wife.....kill everyone

burn the world


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, have you got a "How-to" on burning the world. Just for future ref?


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I love and loathe having a black car. 
Thing is, even after a winter of sitting filthy, after spending a day on it over the weekend, it looks like the newest car in the car park again at work (it's an 80k mile 07 plate) and even though I know where every hairline scratch is, no one else sees it at all. 
They just see a wet glossy look that draws envy. 
Yours will be no different from sound of it bud. 
Keep on top of it and try and enjoy it. 

Maybe download the Frozen soundtrack and listen to a certain song about letting go everytime you get behind a lorry on a freshly, resurfaced with that pea shingle s***e, road....


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone, sometimes I find it so exhausting to be so obsessive that it literally wears me down, but I think you're right that I need to find a level that I'm both happy with but most importantly is actually achievable (on a daily driver). And bazza, you're right; no matter how much of a pain is the ar** it is, when it's clean black really does draw you into it.. I know that if I don't adopt an accepting attitude now or soon though it will become more of an issue and then every little mark will bother me and worse take away from the attraction of the car which I don't want to happen


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Have you tried contacting Detailers Anonymous.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Have more sex it will take your mind of your car


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I read exactly the same sentiments and anxieties on another forum I subscribe to, which is about watches and watch collecting.

People buy themselves a decent watch and then get beside themselves worrying about it getting micro-scratched if they wear it everyday ( or atall ! )

They use the expression "safe queen" where car enthusiasts say "garage queen".

There is no right answer, other than to accept that the things we buy will get some dirt / wear and tear from the usage they are intended for, unless you are purchasing them strictly as an investment.

In return, you get much joy from using it.

I believe the answer is to say to yourself that you are going to clean it every week / two weeks / month or whatever and be determined not to fiddle with it unnecessarily between those times.

I think it will be difficult, but you will learn to accept looking at a dirty car if you know the next scheduled clean is approaching fast.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Gleemspray, I found the part about 'scheduling' a cleaning regime particularly useful; in fact, I'm going to try and implement this approach, which will no doubt be difficult at first to help me become more accepting towards things


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sell the car and keep the Mrs a much better return.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Only way I got over my anxiousness about marks and imperfections was to have a garage queen (Megane 225) which I only have to drive when I choose too.

I'm in a fortunate position where I've been able to do that since it was new but with a day to day car, it's almost impossible. You'll pick up the inevitable stone chips, it'll get dirty etc. Realistically all you can do is look after it as best as you can and it'll end up still more mint than 99% of the cars on the road.

The other alternative is buying a car second hand, which means for me that I'm no where near as precious about it. About 12 months ago I bought another Megane 225, which was a mint example but it had 40k on the clock, a few normal imperfections and I knew it had been well cared for but used. I'm so much more realistic about it and don't wrap it in cotton wool but I'm still particular. 

Sadly there's no easy answer, I've been ribbed for being so OCD with all the, 'You driven your car yet?', 'It's a waste of a car' etc etc. But it makes me happy. 

If it's your daily car or you share it with your other half then all you can do is look after it the best you can.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I read exactly the same sentiments and anxieties on another forum I subscribe to, which is about watches and watch collecting.
> 
> People buy themselves a decent watch and then get beside themselves worrying about it getting micro-scratched if they wear it everyday ( or atall ! )
> 
> ...


I look at it this way, my car was really dirty and covered in grit and it was a challenge I enjoyed when detailing it and it's now looking better than when I took delivery of it, it's already picked up one or two stone chips but that's something you have to live with but like I posted earlier all these things will eventually be resprayed away in another couple of years time when in no doubt will collect more dings and road rash.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for positive words all and for helping to put things back in perspective. I have the kind of personality whereby I can easily get far too obsessed with things when sometimes I need to step back and look at the bigger picture. Easier said than done but like I've said I need to work on it!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I also have a brand new car a focus St and I want to wash it and keep it looking showroom all the time but I can't unless I lock it away and that defeats the object. 
As said allredy set yourself a regime and stick to it this is what I'm doing as I have already been moaned at about spending to much time [email protected]@cking around with that new bloody car.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

The best things in life arn't things, remember that. Easier said than done but they are just things and they dont matter a **** in the grand scheme of things. I bought a new S3 Saloon in November had it 6 days and the wife opened her car door and scraped the front wing. Yes I may have said a few explinatives but its sorted now. You could spend your life worrying about every little thing, but a car isn't one of them. That's what insurance is for and the same goes with your house, possessions and all the "Look at me" sh1t we can all buy. Enjoy the car, clean it sure, but remember to come into the house and be with the people in the house. x


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Danjc said:


> I also have a brand new car a focus St and I want to wash it and keep it looking showroom all the time but I can't unless I lock it away and that defeats the object.
> As said allredy set yourself a regime and stick to it this is what I'm doing as I have already been moaned at about spending to much time [email protected]@cking around with that new bloody car.


And me - well, words to that effect :lol:


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Very poignant points there Grommit, and it's this I need to remind myself of when I feel the "I NEED to get that sorted NOW" thoughts coming on...


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Go and park in Tescoes or Asda for an hour or two, once you get those first dents and scrapes out the way you can get on and enjoy your car.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Eurgh, tell me about it. I always choose an end space if I can in any car park but it doesn't always guarantee safety!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

time to stop worrying is now, wont help at all, look after your motor as normal but use it and enjoy it.I just have my daily driver with stone chips, a bit of laquer peel going on in places but does not mean i give up washing and waxing and driving it! when i can get bits repaired i will but in the mean time i just enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Lets see some decent big pics of this car ed87 .....





..... so we can all point out non-existant blemishes ....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> ...wrap it in cotton wool...


Pretty sure that would mar the paint


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha, I plan to put some up this weekend after a wash


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Accept the following..

1. if you deliberately park away from other cars some k**b will come and park inches away from you
2. stone chips and general road marks are inevitable
3. after 3 years it'll be worth 40% of its new price


so go enjoy the car and enjoy the nice places/experiences it will give you

and consider an alternative protection product (maybe a ceramic coating ?) that might medium term save some of the swirl marks.


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

I feel your pain bro! I got my new car in March, even when I was ordering it I contemplated getting white, as it was playing on the back of my mind how bad this thing is going to show any marring. Had the same issue with the interior with the option of piano black. But I went away had a think about it, and there is no point not getting what you want just because future imperfections 99% of people will not notice. So said I have a black car with black everything.
1500 miles in the finger prints on the interior drive me crazy daily, the pillars are butter soft black and look like a CD in the sun light, the wing mirrors are matt black and show ever brush with a twig, water spots, don’t get me started on water spots, just ordered a resin cartridge.
But I would not change it, it’s what I wanted and for 2 days after a wash it looks great, the rest of the time the kids are jumping all over it, the cat is sleeping on the bonnet and the dog has more than likely been sick in the back


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I think everyone has said whet needs to be said TBH....
Just enjoy it man and as long as its the cleanest car in the carpark at work then happy days :thumb:


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys, and never ready I didn't sleep the night after I'd ordered it wondering whether I'd regret getting black! :lol: 
And pittsy, you're totally right


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

No matter how clean you get your car, it will be filthy the first hour you drive it. With that in mind it would pay you to put as many miles on it within that hour so you need to drive in a spirited and progressive manner :driver:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the opposite - white car. :driver::buffer::detailer:
I want to keep it as mint as can be, I'm a bit obsessive about parking because as we all know there are all manner of careless ar5eholes out there who think nothing of bouncing their door off yours.

However - it is a daily driver, it gets driven in all weather mainly on fast-ish (dirty) country roads.
It gets cleaned at a weekend only, usually Saturday so it has at least 24 hours of being mint 

Only time I fiddle is if there is a bird bomb land on it during the day, when these are wiped off as soon as practically possible.

Had it 2 years now and I'm balancing the 'enjoy it/ detail it' reasonably well 

Same goes with the mrs's car, though its blue, its 10 years old and looks like it should be in a showroom.
It gets enjoyed, but thoroughly looked after at the weekend. 
It sits out in all weather.

My son said to the wife earlier, I think dad thinks more of the cars than he does us... 
(Just had a week off and spent 3 days over the weekend machine polishing and EXO'ing the wifes car to get it back up to mint again)

So tonight I've got him a junior driving experience coming up in a Ferrari at Croft Circuit as a "sorry I haven't forgotten about you" :thumb:

The mrs can b0ll0cks though - she's got a clean car :lol:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I must admit I can't offer any sane advice here.

The brand new car I bought 11 years ago is still like a brand new car, well almost... There are some stone chips after 60'000 miles of driving. Some of that driving has been pretty spirited.

There are no scratches or dents at all. The wheels are unmarked and the interior is factory fresh. 

I enjoy driving the car, but only in dry weather. It's always garaged and it is not used in the gritting season. 

I use another car as a daily work horse and if I have to go to a strange place and park up and leave the car I usually take the daily driver. My pride and joy spends a lot of time sitting in it's garage so I don't obsess about detailing it, parking dings, stone chips and peoples jealousy. 

A second car stops me worrying/obsessing as much. But the fact I have a second car shows how anal I am.

Before ever owning a brand new car and discovering forums full of other anal car nuts, I was not as fussy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I can relate to everything said above. I love having a clean car and I do 'something' to it pretty much every day. However, it's never at the expense of quality time with my lovely family. If we are out for a drive or away for the day, then in the evening when I'm home I'll take 20 mins and wash the wheels or do the glass, just something to satisfy the OCD side of my personality. Our cars are fully washed usually twice a week, weather and time dependent of course. 

It's just the way I am and its something I love doing. 

Cooks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

James_R said:


> So tonight I've got him a junior driving experience coming up in a Ferrari at Croft Circuit as a "sorry I haven't forgotten about you" :thumb:
> 
> The mrs can b0ll0cks though - she's got a clean car :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like using a coating on your car would suit you pretty well.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Raven, I would love to put a coating on but I'm worried about the application (avoiding streaks, etc) along with preparation of the paint as I don't currently have a DA to perform defect removal before the application of a coating.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Just accepting that it's a car that's made to be driven and enjoyed over all else.
I wish I had the money to have a garage queen that was unmarked but you'll drive yourself crazy keeping it unmarked if you ever want to enjoy it.

I'm just happy knowing that my car (despite not being perfect in my eyes) looks cleaner and stands out more than 90% of the other cars on the road due to me keeping an interest in keeping it clean but not getting too obsessive over it.


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm constantly getting wrong off the gf for wiping every mark I see. 
I work night shift and just been woken up by this.








A fire engine messing about in the street everyone having a look and he's got the sirens on for everyone. So I'm annoyed at them waking me up to start with then look out the window and he's got the hose out right near my car and by the looks of it people standing far too close to my car for my liking!! (My car is half on the kerb front right of the fire engine).
Now I can't sleep cos I think ppl are leaning on my car and he's giving it a wash! Won't be amused if I go out to find my car soaking and scratched!!
Rant over haha. I get so annoyed by these things/ constantly watching the kids in the street with there bikes scooters and footballs near the car I've even been considering a security camera for the front of the house to try and get me away from the window


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

James_R said:


> So tonight I've got him a junior driving experience coming up in a Ferrari at Croft Circuit as a "sorry I haven't forgotten about


He's gonna love it james :thumb: I got an exes lad one for his 14th and he couldn't believe the instructor was telling him to go faster the the Jim Clark esses!!


----------

